# Slippy For M-FAD...Moderator For A Day



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Cricket 's thread about Thanking the Moderators, got me to thinking, Hey, I'd damn sure like to try this Moderator Thing albeit for only 1 day. This Sunday Sept 2, 2018 would work in my schedule. Of course I promise free shit like all the good politicians if elected M-FAD.

Anyway, What Say You Knuckleheads?

Moderator for a Day or Not?

Thanks for you support!

Slippy! :vs_wave:

This message is approved by Slippy For M-FAD. Terms and Conditions apply.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry @Slippy we can't let that happen, you'd ban yourself and then where would we get all our entertainment from?

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The world is not ready to hand over such power to such a man.

Someday...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, but only if you ban me for a day or two. I need the banned banner for OTP.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well looks like that good idea got shot down in flames pretty quick. Do we have any other utopian pipe dreams to run by the decision makers?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Well looks like that good idea got shot down in flames pretty quick. Do we have any other utopian pipe dreams to run by the decision makers?


Get the Vote out @bigwheel! The peeps at PF need your YES vote!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Go ahead and let him play for a day, but fair warning, the world will never be there same.....

P.S. I also want to be banned for a day, so I may have a badge of honor.....


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The current results are Red, seven, Blue, one.

Blue wins.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I say yes! What's the first thing you'd do, Slippy?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tell ya what I'm going to do @Slippy. I'll peel off the ol' Squatch hair and let you wear it for a day. Only thing is you'll need to wear some shoe lifts or it might sag. Oh and bring some Fabreeze.

Only, of course, if her royal coolness @Cricket signs off on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmmmm!! A day off? Would that be with pay Cricket?

The Slipster as mod. What could possibly go wrong?
Of course we could not authorize the key to the liquor cabinet for him, since part timers don’t qualify per PF job descriptions.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Tell ya what I'm going to do @Slippy. I'll peel off the ol' Squatch hair and let you wear it for a day. Only thing is you'll need to wear some shoe lifts or it might sag. Oh and bring some Fabreeze.
> 
> Only, of course, if her royal coolness @Cricket signs off on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha, that could well become a proverbial 'penitential hair shirt'.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> @Cricket 's thread about Thanking the Moderators, got me to thinking, Hey, I'd damn sure like to try this Moderator Thing albeit for only 1 day. This Sunday Sept 2, 2018 would work in my schedule. Of course I promise free shit like all the good politicians if elected M-FAD.
> 
> Anyway, What Say You Knuckleheads?
> 
> ...


Screw M- FAD.... Slippy for President!!!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

6811 said:


> Screw M- FAD.... Slippy for President!!!


Well if he screws M-FAD up real good, then we can consider backing his run for President.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw free shit and was sold immediately....where’s my pike Slippy? 

All joking aside if you were the moderator to be released on trolls I’d be very entertained.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I've got real concerns. I'm afraid of the tens of thousands of missing PMs, the meetings on the Tarmac in Kirksville talking about Grandkids with the attorney general, his unknown ties to Uranium One and his potential illegal exporting of Slippy Pikes..


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Yes, but only if you ban me for a day or two. I need the banned banner for OTP.





rstanek said:


> P.S. I also want to be banned for a day, so I may have a badge of honor.....


Getting banned is easy, just join SB and tell them Kevin doesn't like survivalists...

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Getting banned is easy, just join SB and tell them Kevin doesn't like survivalists...
> 
> *Rancher*


I went on all kinds of rants over there. Didn't get banned. But, I never tried that one so.............


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Enlighten me please, SB is?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Enlighten me please, SB is?


Survivalist Boards, a once hugely popular survival/prepper forum that has seen numbers plummet after mod/owner scandals in the past year and a half.
The Kevin reference is the owner (former owner) who supposedly manages for new owners he sold out to &#8230;.. or so I hear.

You will remember that many sought refuge at the OTP for a while, to share butt hurt stories.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_peace:Get the Vote out people! The future of Prepper Forums depends on YOU! :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Making @Slippy a moderator? Mmmmmm, Talk about opening the gates of hell.:vs_smirk: Ahhh what the hell, let the devil loose!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Unfortunately, our moderator section contains confidential information which means I can't approve a "moderator for a day" even though it sounds like fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Unfortunately, our moderator section contains confidential information which means I can't approve a "moderator for a day" even though it _*sounds like fun*_.


_SOUNDS LIKE FUN? SOUNDS LIKE FUN?_

IT WILL *BE* FUN!

All together now...

This, I $&!# you not! :vs_smile:


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Modified mod for a day?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I voted Yes, but it ain't looking favorable, judging from Crickets reply to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Unfortunately, our moderator section contains confidential information which means I can't approve a "moderator for a day" even though it sounds like fun.


I demand a copy of my file!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

She said "confidential information".

What, other than guilt, makes you think it's about us? And what can she have other than what we've given her?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> She said "confidential information".
> 
> What, other than guilt, makes you think it's about us? And what can she have other than what we've given her?


Relax Jammer its a joke, you probably wouldn't understand, huh?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'll answer as soon as the president releases his birth certificate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'll answer as soon as the president releases his birth certificate.


Are you talking about the Kenyan or the Manhattenite?

Or the Globalist who called himself a Texan?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

At least the ex-presidents can dance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> At least the ex-presidents can dance.


Gerald Ford couldn't.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Write in Slippy 2020!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Unfortunately, our moderator section contains confidential information which means I can't approve a "moderator for a day" even though it sounds like fun.


Then I nominate Slippy for Administrator!

Do I have a second?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Then I nominate Slippy for Administrator!
> 
> Do I have a second?


Naw, Cricket is much better at it. She at least tolerates most of our BS.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd rather let Slippy date my sister than let him be a mod.

I don't even have a sister.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'd rather let Slippy date my sister than let him be a mod.
> 
> I don't even have a sister.


I'm you're "little" sister and Slippy already has a wife. Besides, I'm married, too. So no go.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

And Cricket is hot.

Let's see some pictures of Slip!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And Cricket is hot.
> 
> Let's see some pictures of Slip!


You really don't want that. He's a bit creepy.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> And Cricket is hot.
> 
> Let's see some pictures of Slip!


Be careful of what you ask for. Even though one wishes it was true, somethings just can't be unseen. That's a picture I don't need.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Picture of Slippy taken last year, I think he looks healthy enough to be a Mod.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@Slippy, c'mon guy, you know I need someone to watch my back! If you become a moderator you'll have to apply the rules of the forum in their spirit and intent.

(BTW, do you know how many times I've heard a judge say, "_their spirit and intent_"?)

Besides, why would you want to be an officer? Trust me, the way I joke with Annie and Cricket my membership here is hanging by a thread--a very thin thread.

And it's unAmerican. The guys who threw the tea overboard into Boston harbor dressed as Indians, not area merchants. It's better to be the ninja than the parade float. Capiche?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Poll speaks for itself.

Even in a democrazyic Slippy needs to be a Mod.

I can't see whom, voted for who for whom, Why?.

You go.... Slippy!!!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

P.S this was part of the in-douse ment. We could see the votes

What's up Mods? Who voted for Whom?

Slippy voters want to know!

Or is there a douse-bag in control?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No one has greased my palms, so I haven't voted.

Yet.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Poll speaks for itself.
> 
> Even in a democrazyic Slippy needs to be a Mod.
> 
> ...


This ain't no democracy. Democracies destroy civilizations.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Poll speaks for itself.
> 
> Even in a democrazyic Slippy needs to be a Mod.
> 
> ...


Click on the number of votes, it will take you to a page that shows the suspects &#8230;.. errr I mean voters.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I didn't even get a chance to vote. Ya' know, there are now more moderators here than I have friends in the forum.

...it's been nice knowing you derelicts...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

LMAO! only one no vote AZrancher too funny!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> LMAO! only one no vote AZrancher too funny!


AZRancher was a "no" vote.

I was a no-vote. I'll not cast a vote in this typical Tomfoolery. Pure chicanery. Pretentious ploy. Surreptitious silliness. Inane intrigue. Meaningless madness. Hopeless horseplay.

:vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> AZRancher was a "no" vote.
> 
> I was a no-vote. I'll not cast a vote in this typical Tomfoolery. Pure chicanery. Pretentious ploy. Surreptitious silliness. Inane intrigue. Meaningless madness. Hopeless horseplay.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


I'm with ya on all of the reasons except &#8230;&#8230; Pure Chicanery? :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I'm with ya on all of the reasons except &#8230;&#8230; Pure Chicanery? :vs_lol:


You're right.

Let me change that to cheap chicanery.

The moment hit me after I wrote pure chicanery.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> AZRancher was a "no" vote.
> 
> I was a no-vote. I'll not cast a vote in this typical Tomfoolery. Pure chicanery. Pretentious ploy. Surreptitious silliness. Inane intrigue. Meaningless madness. Hopeless horseplay.
> 
> :vs_smirk:


Your vote doesn't show? I see only one no vote by azrancher.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Your vote doesn't show? I see only one no vote by azrancher.


Again, I was a "no vote" and not a "no" vote.

In other words, I abstained.

I might run for administrator one day and I don't want any past votes to be used against me.

The one thing I learned from Obama.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Again, I was a "no vote" and not a "no" vote.
> 
> In other words, I abstained.
> 
> ...


Denton voted "present".


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not voting until I see birth certificates.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Doesn't being a Moderator require moderation? I think Slippy may be ruled out purely by the definition of the word.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DRATS! 

Foiled Again! :vs_mad:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy, if you offer me the position of your "Consigliere" I would be happy to mount a junta.

I feel a foreign presence when I see advertisements for a "two liter enema." First they force their metric system on us, then the next thing is sharia parking tickets.

I will use my firm resolve to make these hucksters offer a gold ol' American "two pound enema" and as for these foreign parking tickets, I have already converted a Super Soaker to fire pork rinds.

I have your back, Slippy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slippy, if you offer me the position of your "Consigliere" I would be happy to mount a junta.
> 
> I feel a foreign presence when I see advertisements for a "two liter enema." First they force their metric system on us, then the next thing is sharia parking tickets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Big Guy! :vs_wave:

You had me at "Consigliere" and Mounting a Junta! :vs_blush:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm not voting until I see birth certificates.


I have a birth certificate, but I don't trust it. It was issued by the government.


----------

